# GAME OF THRONES SEASON 8--Final Run-- Part 2



## Truth Seeker (Apr 22, 2019)

'​A Knight of the Seven Kingdoms* '*


Jamie presents his case to Bran, Daenerys and Sansa to answer for his mistakes: the gathered armies continue to prepare for battle against the White Walkers.



<strike></strike>


----------



## pukunui (Apr 22, 2019)

Best exchange in the episode:

Tyrion: "You've had a strange journey."
Bran: "Stranger than most."
Tyrion: "I'd like to hear about it."
Bran: "It's a long story."
Tyrion: "If only we were trapped in a castle in the middle of winter with nowhere to go ..."


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 22, 2019)

I've got to say, I enjoyed this episode a lot more than the previous. The dialogue is sharp and witty, and Lyanna Mormont in armor, hell yeah!
Also, that scene between Jamie and Brienne was perfect. Got me a bit emotional. Arya sideboob was a bit awkward... it's hard to not look at her like she was still the child from season 1.

I noticed a sharp difference in the quality of writing. The dialogue just seemed way more on point here compared to episode 1. Episode 1 felt a bit hasty in comparison, and it didn't quite invoke feelings the way this episode did. Now I'm pumped for the upcoming battle in episode 3. It is weird to think that after all that they'll have just another 3 episodes to wrap up everything else.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 22, 2019)

Arya grew up she's basically one of the best characters. Thought it was a great episode you could drop it into season 3 or 4. 

 It's going to be a rushed season though next week they might wrap the night King thing up. Not that they need much time really.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 22, 2019)

Come to think of it, the next episode could be the episode when we lose a lot of characters. If there's anything to learn from Game of Thrones, it's that it doesn't follow the traditional fantasy happy ending trope. It is quite likely that our beloved characters are going to lose this fight, and that a whole lot of characters are going to die. I don't think this story is steering towards a happy end... and if it is a happy end, it will probably be bitter sweet.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Apr 22, 2019)

I think so, too. I like that they've been taking their time in building up to the big battle. The quieter, personal moments of this episode were great. The knighting of Brienne was a wonderful moment, with some great acting. But I think the next few episodes are going to see a heavy toll. And then whoever's left is going to have to deal with Cersei and her forces in the second half of the season.

Oh, and Tormund Giantsbane is absolutely insane. In the books, there's a knowing wink to go with his tall tales. In the TV series, there is no wink.



Imaculata said:


> Come to think of it, the next episode could be the episode when we lose a lot of characters.


----------



## Istbor (Apr 22, 2019)

Tormund tackle-hugging Jon was probably one of my favorite spots. I agree that the fire-side stuff was well done as well.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 22, 2019)

So, I guess it's safe to say that HBO and Florence and the Machine have finally reconciled since they performed the song during the end credits. I remember when HBO posted the Seven Devils trailer for season 2 it was quickly removed from Youtube due to Florence saying they'd given no permission for its use.

The trailer is once again viewable on  Youtube, but most people saw the trailer from unofficial sources.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 22, 2019)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Oh, and Tormund Giantsbane is absolutely insane. In the books, there's a knowing wink to go with his tall tales. In the TV series, there is no wink.




I love what the show does with his character, and I love the actor that portrays him. He really is a delight to watch.

[video=youtube;oNQs6bRw8L8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNQs6bRw8L8[/video]


----------



## Gladius Legis (Apr 22, 2019)

That was actually a really good episode. Not that it spells good things for the rest of the season, necessarily, since even the abominations that were Season 5 and 7 had one good episode each. But, yeah, it was great.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2019)

[video=youtube;vwmAWOE5F9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=48&v=vwmAWOE5F9o[/video]

Trailer: Aftermath - we see some important character possession scattered in the snow
What does it mean?

Anyone laying bets on who dies and who survives?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 22, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> Anyone laying bets on who dies and who survives?



Here's a list:

Tyrion Lannister
Jon Snow
Daenarys Targaryen
Sansa Stark
Cersei Lannister (and baby?)
Arya Stark
Jorah Mormont
Jaime Lannister
Brienne of Tarth
Samwell Tarly
Theon Greyjoy
Davos Seaworth
Brandon Stark
The Night King
Drogon
Rhaegal
Viserion
Sandor Clegane
Lord Varys
Bronn
Melisandre
Missandei
Grey Worm
Lyanna Mormont
Gilly
Little Sam
Tormund Giantsbane
Daario Naharis
Podrick Payne
Gendry
Yara Greyjoy
Eddison Tollett
Jaqen H'ghar
Beric Dondarrion
Yohn Royce
Meera Reed
Qyburn
Ellaria Sand
Gregor Clegane
Edmure Tully
Euron Greyjoy
Hot Pie
Ghost
Nymeria
Harry Strickland
Maester Wolkan
Robin Arryn
Tycho Nestoris
Salladhor Saan
Alys Karstark
Qhono
Girl With Scarred Face
Ilyn Payne (if he's still on Arya's list we should be seeing him again?)


----------



## MarkB (Apr 22, 2019)

Just incidentally, given all the mentions during the episode, is anybody at this point _not_ expecting the Night King to re-animate all the deceased Starks in the Crypts, turning them from a refuge into a battleground?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 22, 2019)

MarkB said:


> Just incidentally, given all the mentions during the episode, is anybody at this point _not_ expecting the Night King to re-animate all the deceased Starks in the Crypts, turning them from a refuge into a battleground?



I kinda want to see a plot twist where the Night King tries this, but they turn _against_ him.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 22, 2019)

MarkB said:


> Just incidentally, given all the mentions during the episode, is anybody at this point _not_ expecting the Night King to re-animate all the deceased Starks in the Crypts, turning them from a refuge into a battleground?




That is brilliant, Ned's down there to they returned his body season 2.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 23, 2019)

MarkB said:


> Just incidentally, given all the mentions during the episode, is anybody at this point _not_ expecting the Night King to re-animate all the deceased Starks in the Crypts, turning them from a refuge into a battleground?



Given the emphasis on how safe the crypts are, and how neither Sam nor Bran are going to be there, and the preview image of Varys looking really scared while hiding out, *something* is definitely going to happen down there. 

Whether it's the buried dead being reanimated, though, we'll just have to wait and see ... my understanding is that the Starks took precautions, such as lining the crypts with iron swords and such. 

Also, don't the white walkers have to be the ones to kill people in order to be able to raise them? Can they raise bodies that died of natural causes or were killed by humans?

That said, the trailer for next week's episode includes Dany's ominous pronouncement that "the dead are already here".

Again, I guess we'll just have to wait and see ...



Zardnaar said:


> That is brilliant, Ned's down there to they returned his body season 2.



Yeah, but he's just a pile of bones. We don't know if the walkers can reanimate disconnected bones (skeletons that still have some bits of sinew and clothing and whatever to hold them together, yes; but piles of bones that have been cleaned?)

It's possible Jon's mother will come back to haunt him - and maybe also confirm to Dany that he is who he says he is.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2019)

So are Jon and Dany headed for conflict? She can be quite murdery about people who challenge her right to rule the world, and he’s now a potential threat to that. I’ve always thought she’s got a bit of Cersei in her. 

Are we assuming the white walkers are not the end game threat, BT just the first half of the season? (Three eps... that won’t be wrapped up next week, surely? Alhugh we know one episode is the biggest battle ever filmed, which I’m guessing is next week).

I wish we’d seen Jaime show he’s the best swordsman in the world before he got his hand cut off. They keep telling us, but we never saw it. Show, don’t tell!


----------



## pukunui (Apr 23, 2019)

Morrus said:


> So are Jon and Dany headed for conflict? She can be quite murdery about people who challenge her right to rule the world, and he’s now a potential threat to that. I’ve always thought she’s got a bit of Cersei in her.



And possibly also a little of her insane father as well. I think there is going to be some trouble. Based on her reaction, her first thought was that Jon poses a threat to her, rather than that she's been sleeping with her nephew after all. 



> Are we assuming the white walkers are not the end game threat, BT just the first half of the season? (Three eps... that won’t be wrapped up next week, surely? Alhugh we know one episode is the biggest battle ever filmed, which I’m guessing is next week).



No, it would seem they're not the end game. My guess would be that the survivors from the battle against the white walkers will march on King's Landing to face Cersei, Euron, and the Golden Company.

After all, we've yet to see that bit from Bran's vision of a dragon's shadow on King's Landing rooftops. My guess is Dany and/or Jon will march on King's Landing and Cersei will succeed in killing Rhaegal with Qyburn's ballista. Bronn also has to have a chance to use Joffrey's crossbow.



> I wish we’d seen Jaime show he’s the best swordsman in the world before he got his hand cut off. They keep telling us, but we never saw it. Show, don’t tell!



Mmm. Also, not counting the kids who've literally grown up on the show, Jaime seems to have visibly aged the most of all the main characters.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 23, 2019)

pukunui said:


> After all, we've yet to see that bit from Bran's vision of a dragon's shadow on King's Landing rooftops.



It could be a massive misdirection. The Night King might attack King's Landing directly with Viserion? Do they have anything at KL that could combat either one of them? They don't even have valerian steel weapons there anymore?

Edit: omg, "King's Landing". It became a real king's landing when Tommen met the ground, but it could also refer to the Night King landing there and laying waste to it. That's exactly the kind of wordplay that GRRM has been practising.


----------



## Mercurius (Apr 23, 2019)

Good thing about this series is that I have no idea how it will end - could be really bad, although I suspect some semblance of "the good guys win" will happen. Maybe.

I'm curious if and how the Children of the Forest will play a role. And will all of the dragons perish? Probably.

I could also see a scenario where Winterfell is totally wiped out except for a rag-tag group of survivors. The army of the dead marches on King's Landing. Cersei realizes she blew it. Jon and company save the day. Jon marries his aunt and all is good, except everyone is weirded out by the incest so Arya kills Dany, Jon kills Arya, Sansa kills Jon. Then Theon and Varis fall in love, marry and rule as the Two Eunuch Kings. Series over.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 23, 2019)

I feel like it's going to go very wrong, and wind up with a much-diminished army making a fighting withdrawal down to King's Landing (possibly via the Iron Islands for transportation). Then it will be a matter of either convincing, or more likely eliminating Cersei so that her massed forces can be turned against the dead instead of the living.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 23, 2019)

They can really only save a few via dragonback if something goes really wrong. I'm not expecting a lot of survivors though, Arya, Sam, a few minor characters.  2 episodes for night King 2 to wrap Cersei.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 23, 2019)

jonesy said:


> It could be a massive misdirection. The Night King might attack King's Landing directly with Viserion? Do they have anything at KL that could combat either one of them? They don't even have valerian steel weapons there anymore?
> 
> Edit: omg, "King's Landing". It became a real king's landing when Tommen met the ground, but it could also refer to the Night King landing there and laying waste to it. That's exactly the kind of wordplay that GRRM has been practising.




I kinda like this angle. It is probably incorrect, since they set up the battle at Winterfell so clearly this episode... but it would make for a fantastic turn of events. In Dany's vision, didn't see we the throneroom covered in snow and without a roof? Dany would be ruling over the ashes of Kings landing.

A lot of people are mentioning the idea of the corpses in the crypt being resurrected by the Night-king. This seems a bit too predictable, plus I would expect the old Stark magic to ward those crypts from any such foul magical tempering. But right now its anyone's guess. 

As for predictions of who will live and who will die, any guess will probably be wrong, but here goes:

*Survivors:*
The Hound - Might survive, so he can face off against his brother. I'm still holding my fingers crossed for this.
Jamie - Not only is he my favorite character, but I feel we still need a confrontation between him and Cersei.
Arya - I think she still has an important part to play in the finale as an assassin.
Dany - What would have been the point of the vision of the throneroom, if not for her actually going there?
Samwell - I keep thinking that he is the person writing all of this down for posterity.

*Dead meat:*
Beric Dondaryon - The lightning lord's death is long overdue
Tormund - Sorry tormund fans.
Gilly - Not very useful, and makes for a dramatic death.
Brienne - I think it is time for her to die heroically.
Theon - No one cares about you Theon.
Jorah Mormont - He will definitely die for his Kaleesi.
Lyanna Mormont - GRR Martin will definitely kill children.
Davos - Likable, but ultimately not that important.
Ed - Sorry Ed.
Missandei - Bye!
Grey Worm - Also bye!
Ghost - You are costing us way too much of our CGI budget! We gave you a quick cameo in episode 2 just before we kill you off unceremoniously.

*Unsure:*
Jon Snow - GRR Martin has a habit of killing off characters that seem to be the lead. I don't think a happy end is in store between him and Dany, but he might still survive this battle.
Sansa - She's gone through considerable character growth, but I am still unsure what her role is in all this.
Melisandre - I think she still might have some role to play in all this, but not sure what it is.
Bran - He may very well live... for now.
Tyrion - He feels like the most important character in the whole show. But GRR Martin loves to defy expectations. His usefulness seems to have decreased lately. But episode 2 suggests that he might make some sort of clever come back.

*Not mentioned:*
Anyone not mentioned probably does not appear in the upcoming episode, and thus automatically survives.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 23, 2019)

pukunui said:


> Whether it's the buried dead being reanimated, though, we'll just have to wait and see ... my understanding is that the Starks took precautions, such as lining the crypts with iron swords and such.




I'm not sure that works, but we know that Benjen Stark was able to resist becoming an evil servant, so maybe there is something in Stark blood that lets them retain independence.



> Also, don't the white walkers have to be the ones to kill people in order to be able to raise them? Can they raise bodies that died of natural causes or were killed by humans?




No.  That's why the wildlings burned all of their dead.  A white walker can reanimate bodies of those that they don't personally kill.  What's unclear is whether they can create a white walker that way and not just make wights(skeletons/zombies).



> It's possible Jon's mother will come back to haunt him - and maybe also confirm to Dany that he is who he says he is.




That's an interesting idea.

One of the scenes I really loved was the scene where the little girl with the burned face spoke with Ser Davos.  It was a very touching scene.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Apr 23, 2019)

On the one hand, I’m not sure that the dead in the crypts being raised would, ahem, realistically be all that effective. Most appear to be housed in big stone crypts, and would be naught but bones and dust. On the other hand, I can see the show easily not letting those details get in the way.

As for what happens in the end, I think we’re going to see Daenerys, Jon Snow, and the dragons all die before this is over. This leaves Tyrion as the person with the strongest ties to the Iron Throne; he becomes king and is left ruling over a decimated land. Since the two are kinda technically still married, Sansa rules as the Queen in the North.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 23, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> I kinda like this angle. It is probably incorrect, since they set up the battle at Winterfell so clearly this episode... but it would make for a fantastic turn of events. In Dany's vision, didn't see we the throneroom covered in snow and without a roof? Dany would be ruling over the ashes of Kings landing.
> 
> A lot of people are mentioning the idea of the corpses in the crypt being resurrected by the Night-king. This seems a bit too predictable, plus I would expect the old Stark magic to ward those crypts from any such foul magical tempering. But right now its anyone's guess.
> 
> ...




List looks good, but I expect Brienne to survive to witness Jaimies redemption thing/death when he kills Cersei. You unsure list is I think most of them will live for now. The ones I expect to survive at the end.

Arya
Samwell
Bran

 I think those 3 are fairly safe. 

Jon or Dany (not both)

 Also leaning towards no one gets the Iron Throne. I don't know what they are going to do with Dany is she gonna go all mad queen or realise she isn't the best and enthrone Jon. The prince that was promised it seems Rhaegar was the best option so his son may have to do.


----------



## Sadras (Apr 23, 2019)

Jaime for Kingslayer and Queenslayer.
Sansa will survive to depose Cersei as per the prophecy.
I'm expecting Dani will likely be betrayed, perhaps by Jon or Jorah (or maybe Varys - not mentioned by you @_*Imaculata*_).
I also expect Davos to survive.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 23, 2019)

Jorah already betrayed her, leaves Tyrion. 

Sansa doesn't have a claim on the throne, not that it will matter to much and it owuld be a bit out of left field for them to put her on it.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Apr 23, 2019)

There's a quote from Varys, "You wish to know where my true loyalties lie? Not with any king or queen, but with the people. The people who suffer under despots and prosper under just rule..."

He's spoken of Daenerys as being the best chance for the common people, but what happens if he changes that assessment?



Sadras said:


> or maybe Varys


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 23, 2019)

does Gendry have a claim on the Iron Throne?
if Arya survives and becomes the Queenslayer could she and Gendry claim the Kingdoms?




I think Sansa will survive and become Queen of the North - there *must* be a Stark in Winterfell

I also think Bran is going to sort-of die, especially after last episodes exchange about the need for memories and Death being forgetting, followed by Tyrion sitting down and asking Bran to tell him his story. Brans sacrifice will bind the Night King so they both become a tree. 
This will emphasize the end of the story and the world. Then Samwell will rise as the new chronicler of the memory of the seven kingdoms, Tyrion will be his editor.

Tormund, Brienne, Jorah, Theon and Grey Worm die, Missandei survives

Jamie lives but is killed by Cersei


----------



## pukunui (Apr 23, 2019)

As I said above, *something* is definitely going to happen down in the crypts. They are not going to turn out to be as safe as everyone says they are. However, whether that’s because the dead interred there are reanimated or the walkers manage to get in, we will just have to wait till next week to find out ...

Whatever the case, Dany’s proclamation that the dead are already there is either ominous or obvious (or both).



Maxperson said:


> I'm not sure that works, but we know that Benjen Stark was able to resist becoming an evil servant, so maybe there is something in Stark blood that lets them retain independence.



Benjen was only able to resist because the Children of the Forest found him in time and stuck some dragonglass in his chest.



> No.  That's why the wildlings burned all of their dead.  A white walker can reanimate bodies of those that they don't personally kill.  What's unclear is whether they can create a white walker that way and not just make wights(skeletons/zombies).



My guess is that only the Night King can create walkers. He was using Craster’s sons, but it’s unclear if he can only transform babies or if he can transform adults as well.



> One of the scenes I really loved was the scene where the little girl with the burned face spoke with Ser Davos.  It was a very touching scene.



Agreed. Of course, that probably means she’s going to die ...


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 23, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> does Gendry have a claim on the Iron Throne?
> if Arya survives and becomes the Queenslayer could she and Gendry claim the Kingdoms?
> 
> 
> ...




Not a good one, bastard son of a usurper but people have pushed bastards before. William the Conqueror was one. It was very rare IRL though. William got the pope to sign off on it. 

 Jon has the best claim followed by Dany assuming it was a fair world, if Gendry was legitimate he would have a better claim arguably better than Jon's.

 House Targaryen has equal rights succession law in regards to males/females, but Jon was the legitimate son of the crown prince, Dany was the legitimate daughter of the King and lines of succession go down the eldest borns line, not the monarchs other kids at least in terms of priority. Its the same law as the House of Windsor, so Charles, William, George is the main line and Charlottes ahead of William. If Charlotte was older than George she would be the ahead, under the old rules a female would only inherit if there was no male heir an some houses/country's females couldn't inherit full stop and things could get messy and a cousin could end up with the throne or whatever. 

 A son could also take his fathers name if born to a Queen as well, and that is how we ended up with the House of Windsor as Victoria was the last of her dynasty IIRC.

 I may or may not play Crusader Kings. There may or may not be a GoT mod for it.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 24, 2019)

One wrinkle with Jon: Doesn't the oath of the Night Watch involve renouncing any and all claim to land or titles? Yes, he's already broken that declaring himself King in the North, but by the laws of the Seven Kingdoms he has no claim to any title, regardless of his lineage.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 24, 2019)

MarkB said:


> One wrinkle with Jon: Doesn't the oath of the Night Watch involve renouncing any and all claim to land or titles? Yes, he's already broken that declaring himself King in the North, but by the laws of the Seven Kingdoms he has no claim to any title, regardless of his lineage.



His oath was rendered moot when he was killed. That's why he was able to walk away from the Night Watch without being a deserter.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 24, 2019)

MarkB said:


> One wrinkle with Jon: Doesn't the oath of the Night Watch involve renouncing any and all claim to land or titles? Yes, he's already broken that declaring himself King in the North, but by the laws of the Seven Kingdoms he has no claim to any title, regardless of his lineage.




That could be the easy out for Jon and leave Dany as the legitimate claimant and also give the north to Sansa. Jon’s fate is to return to rebuild the Wall


----------



## MarkB (Apr 24, 2019)

pukunui said:


> His oath was rendered moot when he was killed. That's why he was able to walk away from the Night Watch without being a deserter.




Ah, I'd forgotten that part. And since he hadn't yet been made king, that clause does not also invalidate his claim to the throne.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 24, 2019)

pukunui said:


> As I said above, *something* is definitely going to happen down in the crypts. They are not going to turn out to be as safe as everyone says they are. However, whether that’s because the dead interred there are reanimated or the walkers manage to get in, we will just have to wait till next week to find out ...




My money is on the dead in the crypt.



> Benjen was only able to resist because the Children of the Forest found him in time and stuck some dragonglass in his chest.




Hmm.  I don't remember that.  Was that in the book, the show or both?



> Agreed. Of course, that probably means she’s going to die ...




LOL


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 24, 2019)

MarkB said:


> Ah, I'd forgotten that part. And since he hadn't yet been made king, that clause does not also invalidate his claim to the throne.




It wouldn't in any case.  The oath was to last until death, so death released him from all of the clauses.  It seems they didn't take resurrection into account when coming up with the oath.


----------



## pukunui (Apr 24, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Hmm.  I don't remember that.  Was that in the book, the show or both?



The show.


----------



## Sadras (Apr 24, 2019)

Tonguez said:


> Jon’s fate is to return to rebuild the Wall




With the Night King presumably vanquished the threat of the long night will be over. The wall becomes unnecessary.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 24, 2019)

Sadras said:


> With the Night King presumably vanquished the threat of the long night will be over. The wall becomes unnecessary.




Unless he escapes back to the north to regroup and return in a few thousand years.  By that time the prophecy will be about "The prints that were promised" and people will be awaiting a bunch of Warhols.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 24, 2019)

[video=youtube;z2lY5fRYL5g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2lY5fRYL5g[/video]


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 24, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> Unless he escapes back to the north to regroup and return in a few thousand years.  By that time the prophecy will be about "The prints that were promised" and people will be awaiting a bunch of Warhols.




Maybe the Nightking will claim Cersei as his ice queen, and they'll go on a very long honeymoon back beyond the remains of the wall.

Seriously though, if next episode the attack is on King's Landing and not on Winterfall, that would be a huge bait and switch. They've also been playing up the 'safety' of the crypts so much, that it is almost too much on the nose for them to be attacked. I keep wondering if all this was just a massive red herring, and that they pull a huge twist in the next episode.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 24, 2019)

Imaculata said:


> Maybe the Nightking will claim Cersei as his ice queen, and they'll go on a very long honeymoon back beyond the remains of the wall.




She's too cold even for him.



> Seriously though, if next episode the attack is on King's Landing and not on Winterfall, that would be a huge bait and switch. They've also been playing up the 'safety' of the crypts so much, that it is almost too much on the nose for them to be attacked. I keep wondering if all this was just a massive red herring, and that they pull a huge twist in the next episode.




I almost said that King's Landing was way too far for his army to get in the amount of time Tormund gave, but then I remembered just how fast people move from place to place in the show.


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 24, 2019)

Maxperson said:


> I almost said that King's Landing was way too far for his army to get in the amount of time Tormund gave, but then I remembered just how fast people move from place to place in the show.




And he has a flying dragon.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 25, 2019)

Isn't there some prophecy that will have Khal Drago returning to Danerys?



> "When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east," said Mirri Maz Duur, "When the seas go dry and the mountains blow in the wind like leaves. When  your womb quickens again, and you bear a living child. Then he will return, and not before."



Maybe beating the Night King is what alters the world in such a manner that this curse is actually a prophecy. That might mean she and Jon won't stay together.
And she did mention her first husband already this season.

Though there are many possible interpretations, and they don't have to be even remotely as pleasant.


----------



## Istbor (Apr 25, 2019)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Isn't there some prophecy that will have Khal Drago returning to Danerys?
> 
> 
> Maybe beating the Night King is what alters the world in such a manner that this curse is actually a prophecy. That might mean she and Jon won't stay together.
> ...




I don't think that is really a prophecy, just her kind of telling Danny off.


----------



## reelo (Apr 25, 2019)

How does Melissandre and the prophecy of Azor Azhai factor in?
Will Jon have to plunge a sword (Heartsbane?) into Dany's chest in order to fulfill that prophecy and defeat the Night King?
Remember, Martin has always said the ending was going to be bittersweet.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 25, 2019)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Isn't there some prophecy that will have Khal Drago returning to Danerys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- "When the sun rises in the west and sets in the east" : This was long thought to be a reference to Quentyn Martell, but they haven't even shown him on the tv show. Trystane was on the show, but he traveled south to north, so the whole thing is problematic. I suppose they could argue that Trystane began his journey from the western part of Dorne, and then his ship traveled to the eastern coast of Westeros where he died (and if we argue that then we could also say that it could refer to Oberyn instead).

- "When the seas go dry" : This was thought to be a reference to the Dothraki sea of grass dying, but again the tv show did nothing with that. It could also have something to do with the Ironborn (someone theorized Theon 'going dry' because of what Ramsey did to him).

- "and the mountains blow in the wind like leaves." : This could either be the fall of The Wall, or the fall of Gregor Clegane.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 25, 2019)

If the winter is long and cold enough, the oceans could freeze. That could technically be taken as "the seas go dry". Good luck to anyone surviving that degree of cold, though.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 25, 2019)

WHo dies? Everyone.

Who survives? No one.

Well, maybe one. After all, when you play the game of thrones, you win or you die.


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 26, 2019)

reelo said:


> How does Melissandre and the prophecy of Azor Azhai factor in?
> Will Jon have to plunge a sword (Heartsbane?) into Dany's chest in order to fulfill that prophecy and defeat the Night King?
> Remember, Martin has always said the ending was going to be bittersweet.




Or the other way around.  Rememeber, in the books and maybe in the show(can't remember), Maester Aemon says that he thinks Daenerys is the princess who was promised.  He thought that since dragons could change sex, the prophecy could also have been referring to a woman.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Apr 26, 2019)

In the show, Missandei is the one that most recently articulated that. Not sure if Maester Aemon also did earlier or not in the show.

The dragon thing is an interesting question. Are the dragons the last of their kind, or will they lay eggs? Fire & Blood explains where Daenerys' eggs came from, so it seems unlikely that more will just be lying around at this point. it also mentions the sex-changing thing as well, but only as a hypothesis. There were wild dragons out there once, but the feeling I get is that they all had died out by the present time.



Maxperson said:


> Or the other way around.  Rememeber, in the books and maybe in the show(can't remember), Maester Aemon says that he thinks Daenerys is the princess who was promised.  He thought that since dragons could change sex, the prophecy could also have been referring to a woman.


----------



## Mercurius (Apr 26, 2019)

I would guess that the dragons die, but there's a final scene showing a clutch of eggs with one hatching.

In my mind the most likely to survive are: Arya, Sam, Tyrion, Sansa, Jon. Maybe Danaerys. Rey. Peter Parker. T'Challa.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 26, 2019)

Mercurius said:


> In my mind the most likely to survive are: Arya, Sam, Tyrion, Sansa, Jon. Maybe Danaerys. Rey. Peter Parker. T'Challa.



I can't believe you've done this.


----------

